# Stolen



## ILuvCowparsely (13 May 2018)

&#128227;HORSE AND PONY STOLEN&#128227;

PLEASE EVERYONE SHARE THIS POST! Make them too hot to handle!!!!!

From The Curragh, Kildare, from Wednesday Eve 9.00pm to Thursday 9.00am

Dark bay gelding, 16yo 16.3
Grey 13.2 pony mare

REWARD for return of these two loved horses. We have a heartbroken young boy missing his pony.
Any information on the whereabouts or if you have been offered or seen them is greatly appreciated.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4190497.853496.881410496&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------

